# Meadowville, Cache Elk Hunt



## Jetstreek (Jun 6, 2014)

My son and I just drew out for our LE Meadowville, Cache Elk Hunt, and I'm looking for advise/contacts with people and landowners up there that can help us hunt this area.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The good news is that you guys drew!  The bad news is that it was an underdrawn tag so whatever points you had might have been used up for an under drawn hunt. The hunt is mostly private property with a few small areas of public ground where elk can be caught running between properties.

Here is a link to last years conundrum: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/46834-cache-meadowville-randolph-ut-elk.html

Looking at the map looks like the boundary completely excludes National Forest land, but there is a decent BLM presence so you can still enjoy your hunt. I would begin scouting in the quadrant just east of Monument Peak..


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

What I love about this is macecanuk posts for the very first time ever on this forum and receives a plethora of information. He then posts 2 more times and is never heard of again.. 

Now Jetsreek is a first time poster... Hopefully macecanuk can be contacted.


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

I know the unit very well and have access to properties and have sent messages to both with zero replies.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That is very cool of you to come on here and help out. Hopefully they learn how the Private Message system works.


----------



## Jetstreek (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advise, I've been talking with the Kearl Ranch people about a guided hunt, but wow they want a ton of money for those hunts. I didn't know that this was an underdrawn hunt, so I'm seriously tempted in turning my tags back in and getting my points back. Thanks again


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Well. At least you got the thrill of the draw out of it.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

in my opinion this is a fantastic unit to hunt. But like mentioned, You have to know people or start reaching deep into your pockets. There is a lot of public area hunting, but not with much elk on them. The good stuff is all private. When I had the tag I found a few bulls in these far in between areas of public. But luckily we have a great family friend, who in nice and gracious enough to let us hunt his land. I will try to PM you with the public areas I seen the elk. Best of luck to you and your son.


----------



## bcp450 (Jun 9, 2016)

I am new to the area and drew this tag as my last option. I was told that 90-95% of it is private land. I have checked some maps but I have not found any info as to whom I need to contact to get written permission from to access their land. I know of 1 or 2 walk-in access points but other than that, can anyone tell me of where I can find out the exact boundaries are between public and private? 

I would really appreciate the help.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Your best bet is the county recorders office. I doubt Rich county has put theirs in GIS form yet but maybe so. Plat maps are the way to find who owns what and gets you a name or corporation to contact.
Most all public is BLM so you can get a map from them and the forest service that will give you pretty accurate info on property lines.
There are also several GPS maps that show the property lines really well.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Spend some money. 
There are plenty of mapping software the will show you the public and private boundaries. 
The good news is if you do your home work you have a very good chance for a great bull. And you will not have a lot of other hunters in the area. 

If you don't it will be though. Also that area has some CWMU units so you cannot hunt them even the land owner cannot let you. 
Maps and scouting will go a long way. 

The guys at Kearls if you can afford it will deliver on a once in a lifetime bull. But it's pricey.


----------



## bcp450 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for all of the info and help on this. It seems that I have a lot of work ahead of me. I do have a couple of mapping software and some GPS stuff. It also sounds like I might need to place some phone calls. Does anyone know how much Kearls charges? I am truly only looking to down a bull for the meat and not the rack. If there are any other words of wisdom I would gladly accept more. Thanks for all the help and clarification that you guys have currently given.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Kearl's - from what people have said - is pricey. Probably not what you're going to want to pay if it's just a "meat" bull you're looking for. When I hear pricey for an elk tag, I think 6-15K. Probably NOT what you want to hear


----------



## T_Man57 (Jun 13, 2016)

*I drew the Meadowville, Cache Archery Elk Hunt as well*

I drew the Meadowville, Cache Archery Elk Hunt as well. I drew the tag with 0 points so getting my points back isn't an issue. My issue is that I am a Non resident of Utah so its an $800 tag. I have contacted Kearl ranch and their services are out of my price range. He even gave me some trespass fee prices of neighboring ranches that were very high as well. So far is doesn't look like it will be a good hunt for the $800 tag. Not to mention as a NR I can't do much scouting in the area prior to the season.

I'll take any advice, insight, help, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

T_Man57 said:


> I drew the Meadowville, Cache Archery Elk Hunt as well. I drew the tag with 0 points so getting my points back isn't an issue. My issue is that I am a Non resident of Utah so its an $800 tag. I have contacted Kearl ranch and their services are out of my price range. He even gave me some trespass fee prices of neighboring ranches that were very high as well. So far is doesn't look like it will be a good hunt for the $800 tag. Not to mention as a NR I can't do much scouting in the area prior to the season.
> 
> I'll take any advice, insight, help, etc.
> 
> Thanks


Turn it in. 
If you don't have the area you want or access to it the. It's prohably not worth it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree with Hoopermat. Unless you're from Evingston and can make it out there several times to scout and figure out where all the pockets of BLM are its probably not worth it for a nonresident.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yep, Hoopermat and 3Arabians are right. The tag is easy to draw for a reason, and that reason is very limited access to public land. If you don't have some serious time and effort to attempt to find the pockets and/or scout to see if elk are even in them, you are probably in for a disappointment during the hunt itself.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Kearls is usually around $8500 or so. 
That is the going rate in that area. Sometimes can go as high as 10k
But for good reason. They do a ton of scouting and will put you on a giant.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Again, there are a few places on public land that are going to have elk at least early on, but it will be hit or miss. This is an area where preseason scouting is a must if you are planning on hunting public land because at the first sign of pressure these elk will be gone either back to private or across the border onto the South Cache unit.

If your not intimately familiar with the area and don't have time to scout, or if you are unwilling to pay for private land access, your chances of success on the Meadowville unit is almost zero. Be careful also that you know the boundaries of the unit too because they are not clearly marked. The fish and game have busted several hunters over the years that have killed elk on the wrong side of the fence.


----------

